# Thundercats Mad Parody, Hoxford fan video



## CrazyLee (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, since this is the first time I've posted random videos to this site I don't know if I'm doing it right or not, but might as well give it a try.

First one is from the MAD mag show on CN, a parody of the new Thundercats and annoying internet memes.

[yt]gufXf67qBcc[/yt]

And why? Yea, I was wondering that as well.


Well, if that wasn't to your taste, try this one. A bit on the violent and bloody side, but really awesome. A fan trailer of the comic book series Welcome to Hoxford.
http://vimeo.com/29832031


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought the Thunder LoLCats was pretty funny.  Some of the people commenting on it was taking it too seriously.  The other short film was interesting too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2011)

"I'm a narwhal, I'm a jedi of the sea"
 Even that was enough to make the narwhals song stick in my head for the rest of the day


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 5, 2011)

What the fuck are ponies doing there? Ponies isn't a meme, ponies is way of life :V


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 6, 2011)

oh mate i love thundercats, that was awesome =3 made me giggle like a retard.


----------

